# Getting rid of Virgin Media message boxes



## Heedyheed (Jan 17, 2004)

We don't watch any of the cable channels live - anything we want to see is recorded by our trusty Tivo. Recently a couple of recordings have been ruined because the VM box (the old Pace one - model 4001N I think) has been displaying a large message box covering almost the entire picture. The message says "Attention. Sorry, this service is currently unavailable. Press OK to close window".

The message might be caused by a software glitch in the VM box (not an unknown phenomenon), or it might be caused by spurious IR noise because we use an IR sender to communicate with the VM box (which is located in another room).

Either way, is there a Tivo mod (similar to the 'red-dot' fix) that would get rid of this message? You would have thought that the designers of the software for the Virgin Media Pace box would have considered the possibility that the channel might not actually be being watched when messages like this are displayed.... but obviously not in the world of Virgin Media.

Mike


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Unfortunately not, but I thought that these 'timed-out' after a while now. I guess not  Must admit that I don't see them that often. What are you trying to record when that happens? Don't forget that you shouldn't have any channels you are not subscrived to selected in "Channels I Receive"


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

They go if you set the tivo channel change to be "press enter after a channel change"
(most boxes see enter as OK).

That way you only lose one recording, not several.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

A good tip, mike. Won't effect a standard channel change but gets rid of the messages. Nice one


----------



## Heedyheed (Jan 17, 2004)

mikerr said:


> They go if you set the tivo channel change to be "press enter after a channel change"
> (most boxes see enter as OK).
> That way you only lose one recording, not several.


Thanks Mike - I'll give that a try.

Mike


----------

